# Radlerhose ? Nix drunter???



## topdog1811 (13. April 2010)

moin moin ,ich muss mal ne ganz verrückte frage fragen.
ich habe mir gestern bei uns im shop ne neue Radlerhose mit Polstern mit gekauft. soweit nix ungewöhnliches genau,aber jetzt sagte die Verkäuferin zu mir ( wenn ich sie benutze sollte ich keine unterhose tragen und nur die Radler . und nur ganz selten waschen minimal 1 mal im monat) Ich habe dazu nix gesagt,hab die hose genommen und bin gegangen.

Um so mehr ich darüber nachdenke bekomme ich herpes, oder wird daS WIRKLICH SO GEHANDHABT????????

kOMME MIR VERARSCHT VOR


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2010)

tragen nackt
waschen beides nach benutzung - hose und hintern
die hose mit wenig waschmittel
(ich hoffe, du meintest deine frage ernst und es kommt jetzt nich
günther jauch mit seiner versteckten was weiß ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (13. April 2010)

Man fährt die Hose oft ohen Unterwäsche, da bei den Radhosen die Nähte ja oft "verschweißt" sind, damit sie nicht reiben - ziehste nun ne Boxxer drunter kommen neue Nähte hinzu die reiben können. 

Auf der 1. Fahrt isses bissl komisch, aber man gewöhnt sich gut dran.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. April 2010)

..nicht schon wieder ....


----------



## Honigblume (13. April 2010)

Nix drunter ist ja üblich, aber nur 1x im Monat waschen?? *würg*


----------



## grothauu (13. April 2010)

Bei uns fährt die ganze Familie Männlein und Weiblein ohne was drunter auf langen Strecken. Wenn ich hier nur einen kurzen Trip mache, reibt mich die Boxer nicht auf. Dann lasse ich sie auch mal drunter. 1x pro Monat waschen hängt wohl von der Strecke ab. Auf einer TA drücke ich meine Radler 1-2xpro Woche mit Kopfwaschmittel durch, wenn das Wetter passt. Man merkt am kommenden Tag doch selbst ob man noch gerne das Teil anzieht. Hat man schon selbst Zweifel, ist es für die anderen sicher kein Vergnügen .


----------



## yellow_ö (13. April 2010)

nach jeder Benutzung = jedes Mal vollgeschwitzt
*WASCHEN!!!*
... unhygienisches Pack 

sonst kannst gaaaanz schnell alleine Deine Runden drehen, der kalte, eingetrocknete Schweiß stinkt nämlich ganz gewaltig, wenn er wieder "angewärmt" und neu "beschweißt" wird.
... und wie die Haut aussieht bei nur 1 Mal / Monat waschen ... 
Vielleicht hast Du auf die Dame den Eindruck gemacht, dass Du eh nur 1 Mal/Monat Rad fährst, dann stimmts wieder





PS: natürlich ohne Unterwäsche! 
Schon mal nen Wolf gehabt, von der Wäsche während einer langen Wanderung?
Außerdem ists doch voll der Schwachsinn die Windelhose anzuziehen und eine zusätzlich Unterhose drunter - dann siehts ja wirklich wie eine Windelhose aus.

PPS: wenn jemand gerne mit der Hand wäscht - Viel Spaß.
Ich hau alles in die Maschine, wenns das nicht überlebt, dann eben nicht.
(außer Wollpullovern und Wollhauben übersteht bisher eh alles die Maschinenwäsche. Also nix antun)


----------



## topdog1811 (13. April 2010)

also es ist kein witz das sagte die verkäuferin wort wörtlich


----------



## grothauu (13. April 2010)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Windelhose anzuziehen und eine zusätzlich Unterhose drunter - dann siehts ja wirklich wie eine Windelhose aus.



poste mal ein Foto von deinen Unterhosen, sind die aus Bärenfell?  Ich stimme dir in deiner grundsätzlichen Aussage "unten ohne" ja zu, aber doch nicht wegen der Optik.


----------



## topdog1811 (14. April 2010)

so super was denn nu einer so der andere so,hose drunter oder nicht???
mal von detr optik abgesehn .

mit dem polster in der hose sieht das eh aus wie schei...


----------



## Delgado (14. April 2010)

Was sind Wollhauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (14. April 2010)

Wollmützen.

Keine Unterhose. Es hat jeder gesagt ohne Unterhose. und waschen nach benutzung.


----------



## Grandfather (14. April 2010)

Ich fahr auch alles unter 20 km " mit " - der Rest wird ohne Unterhose gefahren - die Hose wird nach spätestens 2x Benutzung gewaschen ...


----------



## topdog1811 (14. April 2010)

okay also war es kein scherz ,wenn sie sagt unterhose aus. nagut denn ist es wohl so. 

denn muss ich mich eben daran gewöhnen


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2010)

na das klingt ja als wolltest du den thread hier schließen
so einfach geht das nicht, die jungs sind ja noch nicht mal 
richtig in fahrt gekommen mit ihren antworten...

dennoch:
viel spass beim radfahren!
und im forum
(hast dich ja zumindest mit diesem account neu hier angemeldet)
und immer fleißig schreiben


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2010)

topdog1811 schrieb:


> moin moin ,ich muss mal ne ganz verrückte frage fragen.
> ich habe mir gestern bei uns im shop ne neue Radlerhose mit Polstern mit gekauft. soweit nix ungewöhnliches genau,aber jetzt sagte die Verkäuferin zu mir ( wenn ich sie benutze sollte ich keine unterhose tragen und nur die Radler . und nur ganz selten waschen minimal 1 mal im monat) Ich habe dazu nix gesagt,hab die hose genommen und bin gegangen.
> 
> Um so mehr ich darüber nachdenke bekomme ich herpes, oder wird daS WIRKLICH SO GEHANDHABT????????
> ...



:kotz:

Die gehört erschlagen!

Ja, ohne was drunter, damit nix zusätzlich scheuert. Waschen tu ich meine Hose nach JEDEM Tragen.


----------



## DFG (14. April 2010)

Und wenn sich nach einem Sommer so langsam ein dünner brauner Strich hinten und ein gelblicher Fleck vorne gebildet hat, der bei 40 Grad nicht mehr rausgeht, dann ist die Welt in Ordnung

Schatz, der Arzt hat gesagt er braucht eine Probe von meinem Kot, meinem Pipi und und von meinem Sperma um herauzufinden was ich habe.

Gib ihm doch einfach die Cordhose von deinem Herrenabend letzte Woche........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (14. April 2010)

Ich fahre die ersten 5km bei einer tour immer  mit unterhose ..je nach witterung auch länger dann ziehe ich die unterhose aus weil das wird mir zu warm .ziehe aber dann noch ein binde von meiner frau drunter ,dann komme ich meistens hin mit einmal waschen im monat.


----------



## grothauu (14. April 2010)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> Ich fahre die ersten 5km bei einer tour immer  mit unterhose ..je nach witterung auch länger dann ziehe ich die unterhose aus weil das wird mir zu warm .ziehe aber dann noch ein binde von meiner frau drunter ,dann komme ich meistens hin mit einmal waschen im monat.


 puh, da fährst du sicher in einer einsamen Gegend... so in der Nähe von Ballungszentren kann das schnell zu tragischen Irrtümern führen, wenn der Damengesangsverein zum Frühjahrsfest marschiert und um die Ecke kommt.


----------



## Cawi (14. April 2010)

Also ich möchte WIRKLICH nicht wissen wie die kleider dieser Verkäuferin aussehen


----------



## S.D. (14. April 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Nix drunter ist ja üblich, aber nur 1x im Monat waschen?? *würg*



Mag zwar vielleicht materialschonend sein aber, naja ...
Ich mag´s mir grad gar nicht vorstellen ...

Gruß


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2010)

so topdog 1811
wenn du glaubst, das war´s jetzt,
dann kennst du die forumsmitglieder noch nicht.
da is noch was drin...
und das schöne is:
in einem jahr stolpert irgendjemand über diesen fred und deine frage;
tja und dann, 
dann geht´s weiter...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. April 2010)

Ich waxsche nach jeder 2-3. Benutzung. Drunter natürlich keine Unterhose. Dass man sich selber mit Herpes anstecken kann wäre mir neu. Aber naja, manche schaffen alles.


----------



## chris4711 (14. April 2010)

Ich wasche auch nicht nach jedem tragen. Aber lieber einmal zu oft als zu wenig.
In nem Werbeflyer von Löffler las ich vor kurzem, Schweiß is extrem uncool weil sehr, sehr agressiv zum Höschen / Material...

Tja, alles nicht so einfach.
Soll ich eigentlich heut' Nacht mit oder ohne Unterhose ins Bett?


----------



## DFG (14. April 2010)

Boah, altes Luder ohne Schlüpper in Bett


----------



## topdog1811 (14. April 2010)

soviel antworten bin ich nicht gewohnt,sorry das das den anschein macht das ich hier irgentwas schliessen will.
absoluter blödsinn (jojo2)

natürlich freut mich das ich ein thema gefunden habe was noch nicht ausgiebig besprochen wurde.


weiter so


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (15. April 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Nix drunter ist ja üblich, aber nur 1x im Monat waschen?? *würg*



 Wenn die lediglich alle zwei Monate Rad fährt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (15. April 2010)

topdog1811 schrieb:


> natürlich freut mich das ich ein thema gefunden habe was noch nicht ausgiebig besprochen wurde.





Made my day!


----------



## jojo2 (15. April 2010)

topdog1811 schrieb:


> soviel antworten bin ich nicht gewohnt,sorry das das den anschein macht das ich hier irgentwas schliessen will.
> absoluter blödsinn (jojo2)
> 
> natürlich freut mich das ich ein thema gefunden habe was noch nicht ausgiebig besprochen wurde.
> ...



hach!
da bin ich ja beruhigt

was meinst du, reicht die bisherige art der beiträge?
ich mach manchmal filme, die ich hier im ibc.tv zeige
und die sind manchmal echt kagge,
würde doch in gewisser weise auch zum thema passen.
ich könnte also auch einen filmischen beitrag leisten,
was meinst du?
budgetaufwand wär sehr gering, ich hab aus meiner aktiven langstreckenfahrerzeit (hose wechseln 2 x am tag)
noch 6 hosen mit polster, darauf könnt ich zurückgreifen.
weiß aber noch nicht, ob meine filmischen mittel dazu reichen,
meine ausstattung ist auch eher lowbudget, so habe ich z.b. keinen kamerakran. hmmm...
ich muss es mir noch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen.
was meinst du?


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. April 2010)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tragen nackt
> waschen beides nach benutzung - hose und hintern
> die hose mit wenig waschmittel



??? Womit den Hintern?


----------



## Mystic (15. April 2010)

Danke für diesen Thread.

war heut echt nicht gut drauf, aber nachdem ich mir grad die Seele ausm Leib gelacht hab, gehts wieder.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2010)

Grandfather schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch alles unter 20 km " mit " - der Rest wird ohne Unterhose gefahren - die Hose wird nach spätestens 2x Benutzung gewaschen ...


 
Bei Touren unter 20km eine Radunterhose anzuziehen finde ich nen Witz. Wenn Dir auf dem bißchen Strecke der Hintern weh tut fährst Du imho einfach zu wenig.
Wenn ich Radunterhosen tragen würde, würde ich sie auch auf den Blanken drüberziehen ... und jedesmal waschen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ??? Womit den Hintern?


 
Scheuermilch.


----------



## Büscherammler (15. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ??? Womit den Hintern?



Ich fang je nach Verschmutzungsgrad mit 40er Schleipapier an und arbeite mich dann hoch bis 2000er nass. 

Sauberer gehts nicht


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2010)

15er Körnung ist aber noch abrasiver und bringt Dich schneller ans Ziel, Du Mädchen.  

Ich glaube jetzt fängt der wirklich eklige Teil dieses Threads an.


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. April 2010)

Poliert ihr nach dem Schleifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (15. April 2010)

Wenns schnell gehen muss, dann nicht!


----------



## topdog1811 (15. April 2010)

ich habe gerade mit tilli telefoniert die von der waschmittelwerbung.

sie will nen wasch vertrag!!!!!!!muss nur noch ihr gehalt verhandeln


----------



## Njoedor (15. April 2010)

Thema "Rasur" fehlt hier eindeutig noch.


----------



## Vito Corleone (15. April 2010)

Wieso eklig :kotz:

Solange der Sattel dabei drauf bleibt


----------



## Schwatzwild (15. April 2010)

Eine Radhose zu kaufen, ist sowieso völliger Schwachsinn. Eben weil man sie nach jeder!!! Fahrt waschen sollte, und nicht immer Zeit/Lust dazu hat. Also lieber gleich 3 oder 4 (am besten mal verschiedene Hersteller testen) holen. Nicht jede/r hat gleich das Geld für ein halbes Dutzend Sugoi oder Assos, für die normale Trainingsrunde oder kleinere Tour tun's bei mir aber auch Gonso, Nalini & Co.

Die Frage, wie Alpencossler o.ä., mit nur sehr beschränktem Rucksackplatz und auch nicht immer brauchbaren Wasch-/Trockenmöglichkeiten auf den Hütten es handhaben, bis das erlösende Bad im Lago mit voller Radmontur alles wieder in Wohlgefallen auflöst, möchte ich allerdings lieber nicht stellen.


----------



## Littlestumpi (15. April 2010)

pff radhosen hab ich 2 ma im jahr an.... wenn ich die 17km mitm rad in die arbeit düs habich meine jeans/kurze hose an und beim biken immer jeans und schoner! für meine Alpenüberquerung letztes jahr hbich mir mal 2 hosen gekauft, jeden abend gewaschen und passt kein gestank kein garnix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (16. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Waschen tu ich meine Hose nach JEDEM Tragen.



Hast du einen Reinlichkeitsfimmel?




topdog1811 schrieb:


> ich habe gerade mit tilli telefoniert die von der waschmittelwerbung.



Du bist sowas von ahnungslos!

Tilli ist von Palmolive - einem *Spülmittel*! 

- Tilli, Norbert hat um meine Hand angehalten!
- Was, um dieses spröde Ding?


----------



## topdog1811 (16. April 2010)

spüli oder waschmittel,beide sachen machen sau bär


----------



## frogmatic (16. April 2010)

topdog1811 schrieb:


> spüli oder waschmittel,beide sachen machen sau bär



Kulturell sollte man schon Tilly von Clementine unterscheiden können.

Ich könnte ja auch sagen:
"Tokio Hotel oder Stromae, beide machen Musik"


----------



## DFG (16. April 2010)

Da die Mädchen humorlos sind und die Fragen rund um rasierte Männerbeinen geschlossen wurde. So wegen, das ist unser Breich und überhaupt, können wir die Frage jetzt auch hier diskutieren.

Bedeuten rasierte Männerbeine auch eine Intimrasur am Hintern?


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2010)

oder: 

Badehose ? Nix drunter???


----------



## DFG (16. April 2010)

Ferkel.....


----------



## Matze101010 (16. April 2010)

Nix drunter ausser ein 15er Schmiergel......

Dann ist sie nach dem farhen schon sauber


----------



## jojo2 (16. April 2010)

topdog1811
jezz fängt´s langsam an, richtig lustig zu werden
wart´s ab,
wenn´s erstmal um die frage creme oder nich creme,
gel oder nich gel;
aufmunternd beissendes von assos,
oder doch lieber die handelsübliche vaseline?

dann geht´hier aba richtig ab


ich sage: kommt noch!


----------



## Matze101010 (16. April 2010)

Am besten eine gute 2- 2,5 Kg Dose Melkfett mit in die Hose dann läufts auch berg ab etwas besser


----------



## Stevie64 (16. April 2010)

Also ich bin noch ne Generation, die mit Ledereinsatz gefahren ist, natürlich ohne Schlüpper. Dafür das Leder mit ordentlich Melkfett oder Vaseline weichcremen. Und jedesmal waschen war auch nicht so toll, da das Leder nach der Wäsche immer bretthart war. Hat mir bis jetzt nicht geschadet. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

